# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι;

## Ελένη-Μαρία

καλησπέρα 
ξέρει κάποιος τι ράτσα μπορεί να είναι το καναρίνι μου ( η φωτογραφία δεν είναι πρόσφατη)

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρόκειται για ένα απλό, κοινό καναρινάκι από όσο μπορώ να πω. Περίμενε όμως και άλλα παιδιά να σου πουν τη γνώμη τους. 

Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι όμως, είναι πανέμορφο!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Χρωματος ή εμφανισης δεν ειναι σιγουρα , γιατι η εμφανιση του δεν το συγκαταλεγει σε καμμια ρατσα 

Αν ειναι φωνης πχ τιμπραντο , δεν αρκει η εικονα . Πρεπει να ακουσουμε βιντεο ωστε να καταλαβουμε απο το ρεπερτοριο του αν εχει συγκεκριμενες νοτες .Πιθανοτατα κοινο αλλα ας το ακουσουμε για σιγουρα

----------


## kostasm3

ετσι οπως καθεται θα ελεγε κανεις απο την φωτο οτι ειναι Razza Espaniol...
Αλλα μονο απο την σταση..καθως το κορμι του ειναι πολυ χοντροκομμενο για αυτη την ρατσα..

----------


## gtsaka

Μηπως υπαρχει μια μικρη πιθανοτητα να ειναι κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο?εχει βεβαια αυτο το σκουρο στο κεφαλι αλλα πολλες φορες στα λιποχρωμικα βγαινει λιγη μελανινη σε αυτο το σημειο σαν ελατωμα,αν και συνηθως οχι σε τοση εκταση...

----------


## kostasm3

δυστηχως καναρινια χωρις δαχτυλιδι μπορεις να τα πεις οπως θες..
ειναι μια χαρα πουλακι απλα προσεξε λιγο τους οδηγους στις φτερουγες γιατι τις βλεπω λιγο φαγωμενες...
μπορει να ειναι κ η φωτο κ να κανω λαθος..

----------

